# No video and no audio in Minitube



## Lasse (Jan 8, 2010)

I just get a black screen and no sound.
That's all.
I'm running FreeBSD 8.0 - RELEASE amd64 with KDE 3.5 and Minitube version 0.8.1.

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2010)

Start minitube in Konsole or xterm and see if it complains about anything.


----------



## Lasse (Jan 8, 2010)

*Still no video and sound in Minitube*

There was an error message in Konsole which complained about the gstreamer-plugin-good was missing.
And so, I installed it and restarted Minitube, but there was still no video and no sound.

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 20, 2010)

Same situation to me.
Terminal give me no errors.
I can see the videos but i cannot play them.
We need this 3 packages:
*phonon-gstreamer, gstreamer-ffmpeg and gstreamer-plugins-bad*
After i read that we must make:

```
ln -s /usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/plugins/phonon_backend/libphonon_gstreamer.so /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/libphonon_gstreamer.so
```
(Is already but check it)
But no video yet 
Also tried with phonon-xine but nothing changed.


----------

